# Dr. Beeke's July 09 Pastoral Letter



## N. Eshelman (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is Dr. Beeke's quarterly letter to his congregation and the seminary community. They are always a pleasure to read: 



> Dear Congregation,
> 
> How faithful and kind our God is! The last few months we often have experienced God’s mercies every morning as God has upheld us through a very busy time and kept us healthy and well. Here are a few highlights of our recent travels.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeD (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. He has certainly been busy.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 1, 2009)

Back in January he told me that his flight expenses for 6 months of travel exceeded $10,000! 

Busy, for sure.


----------



## shaungreen (Aug 18, 2009)

My family and I had the privilege of attending the Skogheim conference in South Africa. I particularly enjoyed Dr Beeke's lecture: “Calvin on Comprehensive Piety”.
http://sermons.za.org/erc.za.org/images/2009_09_CalvinOnComprehensivePiety_JB.wma


----------

